# Orvis mach VI for sale



## loud_by_design (Mar 21, 2013)

hey everyone, up for sale I have a lightly used Orvis Mach VI fly reel. I got this reel from a friend who was selling a 12wt combo and I only needed the rod and he wasn't wanting to split them up. the reel Is in good shape and has only been used on 3-4 trips. it functions perfectly and is cosmetically in good shape though it has been used and has a few nicks here and there which are pretty minimal. this is a very light weight reel when compared it my abel no 4 and has a much larger arbor. if I didn't already have a 12 wt reel I would not be selling this one and if it doesn't sell on here I will have no problem keeping it as a backup. the reel is loaded up with backing and 12wt Cortland ghost tip line which are all in good shape. this reel will also come with an Orvis reel cover to help protect it. I haven't been able to find a ton of pricing information on these reels but from what I did see they were fairly expensive reels. Given the condition of the reel and the line and backing that are on it my asking price will be $225obo. if you think this is unfair or way out of the ball park please feel free to let me know.As with any of my other sale threads all prices are obo and I am open to trades so offer up, the worst I can say is no. I am located in ft Myers and can be reached by phone or text at 352-200-0443 or by email at [email protected] If you have any questions or need any additional pictures just ask and I will respond as soon as possible. Thanks for looking


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## loud_by_design (Mar 21, 2013)

Pulled the line off but the backing is still on the reel. Price reduced to 125 obo.


----------

